# video collection



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

this is my collection of videos from this year. there is a mixture of duxford and the shuttleworth collection here.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

Nice videos Ollie.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

heres some more


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

and some more


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

heres some from this year


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2005)

More nice videos Ollie.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

some more videos.


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 24, 2005)

these have all actualy been shot through my digital camera and have had no edditing whatsoever.


----------



## Royzee617 (Oct 25, 2005)

Argh - tons of clips to watch but they are mov files. Since I am not keen on downloading QuickTime as the darn thing takes over your files I am looking at an alternative - 
http://www.free-codecs.com/download/QuickTime_Alternative.htm
This works well if you guys want to try it out.

I presume you are using a digital camera not a camcorder. We bought a new Canon stills camera the other day but though it does movies it has no sound! Argh!

Mine makes avi files. I have uploaded one in the Off-Topic section under my 'sans avions' thread.

However, Ollie, good job, many thanks!


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 25, 2005)

Nice videos Ollie


----------



## ollieholmes (Oct 25, 2005)

there will always be different file types etc out there but i prefer to keep them in the format they are in as it keeps the quality there.


----------

